# What is this?



## Jimboslice (Apr 8, 2020)

Is this a backflow preventer? It does not look like what i'm used to seeing. For some reference, my system was rendered inoperable during a recent pool construction. I had someone out to repair and they were able to get three of the four zones working (backyard zone was removed, valve and all likely, where the pool is now). The main line to where the backyard zone was has been capped and i'm thinking of adding three zones back there for the lawn and some landscaping areas I hope to create. I'm just trying to figure out if this is the backflow preventer and if I don't need to worry about that aspect of the system.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Vacuum breaker.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks like a vacuum breaker backflow preventer


----------

